# Hello from the westside



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello...my name is Jules....I have what I think is a Blace and white tuxedo...??? I got him from a pet store. One of those "free" kitties" He's about 3 years old and such a doll. His name is Smokey. I'd love to post a picture of him but I don't own a digital camera...haven't made it that far up in the world yet. :lol: Anyways looking forward to meeting you all and talking about our cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! (I didn't have a digital when I first joined either.)  

:2kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you here Jules :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , if you go to a photo store, give them the pictures and they will make you a CD with photos on it :wink: .


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Welcome  , if you go to a photo store, give them the pictures and they will make you a CD with photos on it :wink: .


Thanks...I am so techie challenged....I'll give that a try


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome. When you get film developed you can have them put them on CD at the same time. See...we know all the tricks to get our fix of other people's cute kitties :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Jules  I have grey kitties also -- you have excellent taste  Looking forward to seeing the pics when you get them!


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------

